# roller coaster tycoon on android?



## Chyrio

is it possible to play roller coaster tycoon 1 on an android phone? i mean look at the minimum requirements that is nothing. even my phone mind you is not droid or htc its a optimus v has those specs. is it possible? is there like an x86 emulator like wine for linux or something?


----------



## pharoah

so far ive not heard of an x86 emulation on android.so porting the game would be the only option,but you would need legal rights to do it.so i would have to conclude at this time.its not possible from a legal standpoint.


----------

